# Where can I get a zip repair done?



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

As the title says I need a zip replaced on a pair of trousers anyone know where I can get this done? Thanks loads

Debbie


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm assuming the tailors at MOE or City Center would be able to fix a zipper.


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

For cheap and quick repairs go to either Satwa or Bur Dubai...Satwa you will find lots of tailoring shops who can do this asap...i had the same problem and just walked in into a shop in Satwa and work was done in 20 mins!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I'm assuming the tailors at MOE or City Center would be able to fix a zipper.


Thanks loads for this. Can you remember where abouts they are at MOE - hubby goes here regularly and couldn't see anything.

Thanks again


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

tanzy80 said:


> For cheap and quick repairs go to either Satwa or Bur Dubai...Satwa you will find lots of tailoring shops who can do this asap...i had the same problem and just walked in into a shop in Satwa and work was done in 20 mins!


Thanks, if he can't find the shop in MOE I will send him down there - sorry to sound a bit thick but I presume the shops would say tailors or repairs or something similar?

Cheers


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

yup..any tailoring shop shud be able to do this....i cant remember but i think some even say zip repair!



dallan said:


> Thanks, if he can't find the shop in MOE I will send him down there - sorry to sound a bit thick but I presume the shops would say tailors or repairs or something similar?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

tanzy80 said:


> yup..any tailoring shop shud be able to do this....i cant remember but i think some even say zip repair!


Fantastic thanks for this!


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

No problem 



dallan said:


> Fantastic thanks for this!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

dallan said:


> Thanks loads for this. Can you remember where abouts they are at MOE - hubby goes here regularly and couldn't see anything.
> 
> Thanks again



It was somewhere upstairs at MOE near where the bazaar type gift items are sold. It's somewhere upstairs at City Center as well. Got some jeans hemmed for around AED10 once at the one in MOE. Just look for the shops that sell the fabric for the native Emirati dress at the malls. They don't just make the Emirati dress they will hem or repair clothes as well.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> It was somewhere upstairs at MOE near where the bazaar type gift items are sold. It's somewhere upstairs at City Center as well. Got some jeans hemmed for around AED10 once at the one in MOE. Just look for the shops that sell the fabric for the native Emirati dress at the malls. They don't just make the Emirati dress they will hem or repair clothes as well.


thanks loads for this will send him to have a look - after all its his trousers I go back to the uk tonight 

Debbie


----------

